# Best Celeste bar tape color match



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

Getting ready to build up my new Impulso frame and need some Celeste bar tape. Been looking around and it seems like there are wide variations of color for what is listed as "Celeste". Maybe it's just the photograph. Any recommendation on an authentic Celeste color bar tape.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Trouble is that the Celeste laquer on the frame will change its appearance differently from what the tape will depending on the light. I'ts a long time since I gave up chasing the "right" Celeste for my bar tape. Nowadays I use the Deda 'cause it does the job well and can be changed often since it's cheap. Have been pondering usig the Lizard Skins tape Vacansoleil-DCM are using, though, mostly because it should be easy to keep clean. That said, citrus degreaser works a charm on the Deda.


----------



## JCA (Sep 29, 2012)

kbwh said:


> Trouble is that the Celeste laquer on the frame will change its appearance differently from what the tape will depending on the light. I'ts a long time since I gave up chasing the "right" Celeste for my bar tape. Nowadays I use the Deda 'cause it does the job well and can be changed often since it's cheap. Have been pondering usig the Lizard Skins tape Vacansoleil-DCM are using, though, mostly because it should be easy to keep clean. That said, citrus degreaser works a charm on the Deda.


I also use the Deda on my Impulso. Inexpensive. Cleans easily. And the color is "close enough" for me.


----------



## wilde737 (Aug 9, 2012)

They do sell some at the bianchi store online. My wife gave me a set of celeste hoods for christmas and the color is spot on, just another option.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

wilde737 said:


> bianchi store online


Yep, in my experience getting what Bianchi has is best. The Bianchi shop where you bought your frame should have it in stock (Mine does).


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

As previously stated it really depends on the year and the color celeste they use. I have a 2006 that is very blue, a 1999 that is very metallic. Favorite tape is the Fizik celeste, the Cinelli is good for some of the dryer color older celeste, the Bianchi web/shop tape is bright but does not match some of the newer bikes. The fizik is nice because it matches the celeste in their saddles.


----------

